# new Smart Card vs. free channels



## ginahoy (Aug 29, 2008)

After canceling my DISH programming package a couple of years ago, I was pleased to discover that NASA TV remained active. Since my 508 receiver is not subject to a monthly DVR fee, the pause and recording function is still active. I frequently time-shift NASA events and an occasional movie from one of the free preview channels.

At the time, a knowledgeable rep explained that the government precludes DISH from charging for NASA TV. Although you can't just buy a receiver and ask DISH to turn on NASA TV, once you have a subscription, it will remain active after you cancel. Ditto for China TV. The home shopping channels also remain active since DISH gets paid to air them. Likewise for PPV channels, promotional channels, and the monthly rotation of free preview channels.

I recently subscribed to the locals package for election coverage. I had planned to cancel this week. However, I got an automated call from Dish this evening advising that a new smart card had been mailed out and must be installed in order to keep my receiver operational. I decided I'd better hold off on canceling my subscription until the new card arrives.

Does anyone know if the new card will affect my ability to receive free programming without a subscription?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not installing the new card is more likely to kill off the "free" channels (when DISH changes encryption).
No guarantees - you get what you pay for - what you're not paying for is bonus!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

But the free channels doesn't encrypted - FTA ppl reported that many times.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That would help on a FTA receiver. We're talking about a DISH receiver that can block access to even unencrypted channels on the system.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Some of us were around when they had the last card swap. What happened then is that old un-subscribed DISH receivers (with the old cards) lost all of their "free" channels. I suspect that the same thing will happen this time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Bill R said:


> Some of us were around when they had the last card swap. What happened then is that old un-subscribed DISH receivers (with the old cards) lost all of their "free" channels. I suspect that the same thing will happen this time.


If someone keep in a closet old unsubbed receiver with 'blue' card, lets connect it to sat feed and tell us if NASA 213 still alive ?


----------



## ginahoy (Aug 29, 2008)

Bill R said:


> Some of us were around when they had the last card swap. What happened then is that old un-subscribed DISH receivers (with the old cards) lost all of their "free" channels. I suspect that the same thing will happen this time.


Yes, I'm sure the old card will stop working at some point. But since I currently subscribe, I should be able to transition to the new card and THEN cancel, don't you think? Given the rationale for providing certain channels to ex-subscribers, it seems unlikely DISH would change this policy.

In any case, there's not much I can do other than wait and see. I'm just glad I got the phone call before canceling.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

ginahoy said:


> Yes, I'm sure the old card will stop working at some point. But since I currently subscribe, I should be able to transition to the new card and THEN cancel, don't you think? Given the rationale for providing certain channels to ex-subscribers, it seems unlikely DISH would change this policy.


You are very likely right. I think as long as you have the latest card you will be able to get the free channels after you cancel.

You want to be sure to take any of the software downloads that are available. I recently hooked up an old 721 that had not been hooked up for almost three years and it didn't get any channels. I turned it off and after several hours it got a software update and got all the "free" channels. It is again retired and, this time, likely permanently. I may pull the hard drive out of it and use it for something but as a satellite receiver it will be useless in a few months. DISH is not providing new cards for the 721s. They will replace them but I have no use for a SD receiver. I have a 622 and 722 and don't need a third receiver.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

P Smith said:


> If someone keep in a closed old unsubbed receiver with 'blue' card, lets connect it to sat feed and tell us if NASA 213 still alive ?


Bill R is right. A couple of summers ago I tried hooking up an old 3000 with a blue card and could not get anything even though I had a good signal. Same thing happened with an old 301. I tried pointing it at the Nimiq satelites also with no luck. You used to be able to get some free news feeds from them that were interesting. Not now.


----------



## ginahoy (Aug 29, 2008)

Just as a followup...
I received and activated the new smart card a few days ago. I just canceled my account and NASA channel is still there (along with the other free channels).


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I had two 311's and two 301's in my storage area.
I added one of my old 311's back in service a while back.

I plugged each unit in and they all got NASA and a few other stations.

Called Dish and gave them the number of the 311 I wanted to use and they activated the unit. Thing is I did not get any stations other than what I got before the activation.

It was a DNASP issue. Called Dish and they hit the box with a new DNASP.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=138084

I am not real keen on the idea of pulling another 301/311 out of storage to see if you can still get NASA with the new smart card change but based on the last DNASP change I would say 'maybe'!

I don't think I would hook up a 301 or 311 just for NASA and HSN.

Here are the channels I got with no activation.

100 
101 
103
196 
213 <= NASA
221
240 
259 
262 
402 
480 
486 
490 
500 
580 
807 
900 
901 
981 
9900 
9901 
9903


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

One thing you mistaken is DNASP change; Dish could hit and change RevXXX only.


----------

